# another shoot of my oscar... pacu,,, black shark,,



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice fish how bigs you tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank..very very nice oscars ..but it looks as tho your going to need another tank soon...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Like your oscars


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to non-piranha pics n vids_


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

how bigs the tank and your fish?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

its a 500 liter tank.. englishman

b.c.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

faaaar to small for a pacu, they get huge....

BTW: good pic and very good looking fishes


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

NICE FISH MAN BUT YOU ARE GOING TO NEED A BIGGER TANK SOON FOR YOUR FISH THE PACU CAN GET UP TO 2 FEET AND THE OSCARS CAN GET A FOOT A PIECE.
THIS IS MY PACU 15" MY TIGER OSCAR 13" AND MY 6" PLECO


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i know.. lol probably im getting a 700 liters tank.. whos 200 liters more than this .. and this one im goig to put 4 pygo naterreri and 2 caribes i got...

thanx

b.c.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

......


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

well, to me, that tank looks like a 110 extra tall, and you have 6-7 oscars, 4 red belly pacu, 2 convicts, and 3-4 plecos. forget the 500 litre tank (180 gal), your going to need a pool to house these things at maturity. oscars are messy as hell to boot . . . what kind of filtration are you running on that setup? looks like a single ac500, right?

man . . . best of luck on that setup, your going to need it.

~Will.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

what are you gonna do with all them fish when they all get huge


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

got a aqua clear filter 500... and i got a fluval plus as well....

.. im going to keep em english man ive had all of them since tiny ones.. ass soon as they start out growing this one im goint to get a bigger one

b.c.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nice fish, but like the other said...way to overcrowded...

i hope you don't get to attatched..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

must say that does look sweet


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow great coloration on the Oscar. And if they ever do get too big for you 700 liter you can always eat the Pacus


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Wow great coloration on the Oscar. And if they ever do get too big for you 700 liter you can always eat the Pacus


 there ya go....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that tank is way overstocked, too bad for the fish you don't plan on accomodating them any better :sad:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

check this article out







you have one of these on your hands


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice fish...but I agree with everyone else...you might need a bigger tank REAL soon


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

with regard to that guy in the article.....I dont understand why people would want to dedicate that size tank in your basement for a PACU?!


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

ha he likes it maybe? lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> check this article out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn i want to built a tank..nice article nike


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> with regard to that guy in the article.....I dont understand why people would want to dedicate that size tank in your basement for a PACU?!


 Didn't you read the article. The pacu saved his life. He was drowning and the pacu threw him on its back and carried him to safety.

J/K







I agree with you though. Pacu's are ugly and get too large, but if that's the type of fish someone wants then I'm all for it


----------

